#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-08
<MarkDude> Same with me, I thought ground cherries was better than cape
<MarkDude> How about a strawberry guava tree, I wont get any fruit for at least a few years
<JanC> something similar to the ground cherries is known as "jodenkers" ("jews cherry") here, go figure  ;)
<JanC> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physalis_alkekengi in English
<MarkDude> Horrible name & it can cause health problem, hmm.
<MarkDude> tomato does have some not friendly relatives
<JanC> the name is from some type of hat jews would traditionally wear here in Europe at some period in history, which resembled those "lampions"
<MarkDude> Thats why I was reluctant with these, til I saw how it was used for pies & other stuff, safley even
<JanC> tomatoes & potatoes aren't entirely harmless on their own of course  ;)
<MarkDude> ok, similar to how we have some squash here that are called turbans
<MarkDude> potatoes eyes are pretty harful if you eat them
<JanC> well, tomatoes are mostly okay, but uncooked potatoes are somewhat poisonous
<MarkDude> The shoots have some nasty green chemical that can make you sick,
<akgraner> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue183
<JanC> akgraner: spammer!  ;-)
<akgraner> :-P
<JanC> but seriously, thanks to you and the rest of the team  :-)
<akgraner> you're welcome :-)
<elky> I guess I should close off voting now
<elky> Hah, 3 votes in the past half hour.
<elky> Some people are cutting it really close
<akgraner> it is aftwe 2400UTC isn't it :-)
<akgraner> after even
<MarkDude> I really enjoy reading about what some of the folks do in the Ubuntu Community
<elky> it is, yes
 * elky shells in and updates the php
<JanC> it's after 00h UTC indeed
<akgraner> elky, thanks! - I talked to Jono he will be doing the drawing at 10amPST - which I believe is 7pm UTC
<elky> akgraner, does he know how yet?
<elky> akgraner, i mean, has he organised a comically large top hat or something?
<akgraner> elky, dunno about that  - - but when I asked if he was all ready for Monday he said he was
<elky> Cool. I'm just hoping he's not wanting an app :P
 * MarkDude has visions of Jono pulling winners out of a skull from an 80's heavy metal album
<MarkDude> He probably has a few to choose from
<akgraner> elky,  I am emailing him in just a few so I'll double check :-)
<JanC> MarkDude: or a rotting corpse of a former UK prime minister?  ;)
<MarkDude> knowing Jono - you never know
 * JanC thinks about some famous metal album cover that got forbidden in the UK :P
<JanC> (that prime minister was in function back in the 1980s)
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> tea, biscuits & heavy metal http://www.flickr.com/photos/gidgetkitchen/4383207150/
<MarkDude> Jono is a good subject for filler slides, its safer than some choices
<nigelb> elky: can we the total votes thing now?
<elky> can you wait until i finish closing it off?
<nigelb> yep :P
<nigelb> :)
<elky> http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/result.php
<nhandler> elky: It might be nice to sort the table by the number of votes
<elky> nhandler, yeah, i'll array them in a bit
<nhandler> :)
<elky> http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/result.phps fwiw
 * elky really is out of touch with coding :(
<elky> (index.phps and token.phps also now exist)
<elky> and i really should check that i put a dbconn in before doing that...
 * elky goes and changes passwords
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> 'Could not connect to the database. No pony for you' :p
<nigelb> elky: just order the database query, should turn up right :)
<elky> nigelb, uh?
<akgraner> but we are going to formally announce both winners tomorrow right?
<nigelb> elky: oh no, misread code.  needs-more-reading
<akgraner> elky, I mean we are going to be blogging or tweeting one but not the other before tomorrow are we?
<elky> no point in having jono do it otherwise, really
<elky> tatica1 is in -women if you want to tell her, but she's going to have to embargo it
<nigelb> elky: I guess you could just color the top entry ;) I'm too lazy to figure out how to sort ;)
<nigelb> top = winning
<elky> nigelb, i can put it in an array and sort the array
<elky> it's just, i didn't
<elky> most of this was done after work in a week I wasn't leaving work until after 7pm
<nigelb> elky: ask for help then :)
<elky> nigelb, i don't need help.
 * nigelb is a bit rusty but worked on a few projects :)
<elky> i need phpmyadmin to do what i tell it
<nigelb> elky: oh well, I could have done parts of it when you didn't have time :)
<elky> its now refusing to change password?
<nigelb> phpmyadmin?
<elky> i'd guess so
<nigelb> try changing with root then
<elky> i am logged in to phpmyadmin as root
<nigelb> now, thats really odd
<elky> but no matter how many times i change the password, it fails to connect
<nigelb> changed the password on the page?
<elky> of course
<nigelb> it it hosted by you or somewhere else? (because hosts tend to limit power to phpmyadmin)
<elky> dreamhost. it's the same one i, you k now, set it up on
<nigelb> I've faced this issue, but I dont remember what I did
<nigelb> is there a way outside of phpmyadim to change the database password?
<nigelb> if so, try that
<elky> i've changed it to the root password for now
<elky> it feels icky :(
<nigelb> a bit dangerous and highly unrecommended
<elky> nigelb, back off.
<nigelb> okay okay
<nigelb> sorry :(
<elky> it's only a temporary measure, just to stop people seeing that even less secure error
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I'm going to laze the whole day in a resort with teammates, so catch y'all later :)
<JanC> elky: asking for an embargo in a logged channel?  ☺
<elky> JanC, a logged channel is a little diffrerent to plastered across 3 social networks and goodness only knows how many planets
<elky> i just don't think setting the blogosphere awash right now is terribly useful
<elky> there
<elky> I kinda get the feeling that there were some folks pushing the voting fairly heavily in certain loco groups
<elky> *cough*fabian*cough*
<IdleOne> elky: voting on what?
<elky> the story comp
<IdleOne> ohhh
<IdleOne> well fabian is a good pusher :)
<elky> he is, yeah
<IdleOne> errr that sounds bad
<elky> im just noting the apparent heritage of the top stories ;)
<akgraner> hey all jono will be announcing the two winners of the Ubuntu International Women's Day Competition tomorrow - watch live at http://tinyurl.com/ykxqerb
<elky> akgraner, someone really needs to tell him that we kinda have a newer logo than that, too.
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<wintellect> Anyone here have the AcerAspireOne?
<jussi01> not I said the hedgehog
<czajkowski> jjono is announcing the winnder of the women competition
<czajkowski> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<czajkowski> congtats tactil
<akgraner> elky, pleia2 can you all get together about getting the stories onto the website?? please :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: on the wiki?
<akgraner> yeah that's what I meant
<akgraner> wiki webpages  - yadda yadda :-)
<pleia2> should just be a copy paste job
<pleia2> I can work on that this evening
<pleia2> are you going to announce the winners on the list? I was on a conference call during the announcement so I don't even know (aside from tatica1)
<akgraner> I am about put out a blog post on the winners... then sent to the list :-)
<pleia2> great :)
<akgraner> but I am torn if I should put the whole stories on the announcement to the list or just point to the wiki's???  suggestions?
<pleia2> I'd put the stories in the announcement
<akgraner> ok can do - I'll write it up so it can sure as an announcement on the Fridge as well
<akgraner> serve even
<akgraner> gotta run snag the kids for a dentist appt - but I'll get them out as soon as I get back unless someone else wants to do that right quick?
<pleia2> ok, we have veeeery basic: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/InternationalWomensDay (we should probably flesh it out, add links back to blog entries maybe)
<pleia2> then we have: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/InternationalWomensDay/HowIDiscoveredUbuntu which I only started working on, we actually want ALL the stories here, but I have to work so I'll get to finishing it later tonight unless somoene else wants to jump in
<elky> so... for those of us who were asleep until about 10 minutes ago?
<pleia2> hm?
<pleia2> we're putting them up on the wiki for long term storage
<akgraner> elky - The winners are: Elvira Martinez and Karen Y. Perez with honorable mention going to Jen Phillips as well
<maco2> its like 930am in elkyland i think, so asleep til 10 minutes ago makes sense...
<pleia2> maco2: sure, I just don't understand the question
<pleia2> what is for people who were asleep?
<akgraner> also here is the link to the videocast - http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<elky> pleia2, It meant I wasn't awake at 5am ;)
<pleia2> elky: ah, yeah, I had just woken up and was on a conference call :\
<akgraner> bbiab today is akgraner's taxi service - taking becca to wrestling practice :-)
<AlanBell> I have a becca too
<AlanBell> she doesn't do wrestling though
<czajkowski> inbox 0 :D
<czajkowski> <---------very happy
<pleia2> wanna do mine next? :)
<MichelleQ> mine third?
<czajkowski> it's taken 2 weeks due to not having net
<czajkowski> which drove me slightly bonkers
<czajkowski> so now for cv
 * maco2 goes to listen/watch to jono's ustream thingy
<maco2> (since when is text insufficient for communication?)
<maco2> (i can read text much faster than i can listen to someone talk)
<pleia2> akgraner will announce it on the list too, along with the winning stories
<pleia2> as text :)
<maco2> oooh silent jono. that's a change. that's like me being silent (outside of the meetinghouse)
<maco2> though his lips are moving...hmm
<czajkowski> maco2: you speak the fastest
<maco2> czajkowski: i know someone that speaks faster and more than me!
<maco2> czajkowski: and he's had 5 fewer years of practice!
<maco2> so is jono's video supposed to be a silent film, or is flash being stupid on my laptop?
<pleia2> flash is being stupid on your laptop
<pleia2> :(
<maco2> ok
<maco2> reason to dislike ustream and prefer regular old .mov or .avi or .mp4:  no flash!
<maco2> though this reminds me i need to listen to popey's podcast
<maco2> my miro is all backed up
<maco2> hmm why does ustream require flash in order to display a list of episodes? this seems gratuitous
<maco2> PAtGUoF
<maco2> People Against the Gratuitous Use of Flash
<pleia2> I actually liked the introduction of flash for videos, no more messing around with installing browser plugins for video
<maco2> ooh he has the "i'm sorry mr gates, i cant do that" LJ sticker
<maco2> pleia2: i tend to just plain not use the browser for video
<maco2> i wget the file and open it in totem or dragon (depending on gnome or kde)
<pleia2> maco2: well sure, but then you're downloading the content and that's STEALING! or somesuch ;)
<maco2> your browser has to download it to play it anyway
<maco2> huh. interesting definition of "random"
<pleia2> yeah, there seems to have been some kind of miscommunication regarding the additional selection
<hypa7ia> sigh
<nhandler> pleia2: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1993
<pleia2> nhandler: thank you! :)
<nhandler> pleia2: No problem
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-09
<akgraner> blame miscommunication on me  - not sure how I didn't explain it well  - but I did..
<pleia2> ok, http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/InternationalWomensDay/HowIDiscoveredUbuntu is all done
<pleia2> prolly should link the video and stuff
<IdleOne> I really like Jen Phillips's story.
<valorie> is that the bus/train/car/wings one?
<valorie> if so, me too
<IdleOne> yes it is
<valorie> the metaphor is so simple
<valorie> makes a charming story
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> didn't really fit into the scope of How she got into ubuntu but still made an impression on me
<IdleOne> then again maybe it did
<IdleOne> heh
<pleia2> sure it did :)
<IdleOne> in any case. I LIKED IT! and that is all that matters :P
<pleia2> me too
<IdleOne> I was a little disappointed when she went back to using the bus but I could see there was light at the end of the tunnel
<valorie> haha, IdleOne
<IdleOne> more disappointed for her though. Once you have learned to fly, it is a drag to have to go back to waiting for a bus :)
<IdleOne> am I taking the story to personal?
<IdleOne> lol
<valorie> there are pilots in real life who still use the other modes of transport
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> where's my jetpack?
<IdleOne> valorie: I am sure they are always a little sad when they have to land again
<akgraner> hey any uw mailing list moderators around?  I just sent the email winner announcement to the list I included all the links for the news team to add it to the fridge I think it is awaiting moderation :-)
<akgraner> Thanks :-)
<elky> i think pleia2 can handle that stuff, just a matter of if she's round i guess
<elky> hmm, she's not listed... svaksha is though
<pleia2> nope, not me
<nhandler> Well, the list admins are vid at svaksha.com, hangulanv at yahoo.com, alejandra.ruiz at gmail.com, jamfish728 at gmail.com . There might be more people with access though
<pleia2> there arent, i think svaksha is the only one on irc
<pleia2> we've had this problem before :\
<nhandler> Well, if you can't get a hold of any of them, you could probably file an RT ticket to gain access to the list
<pleia2> I'm sure someone will turn up :)
<nhandler> akgraner: I just got the version sent to the news-team. I'll post it tomorrow unless someone beats me to it
<elky> akgraner, feel free to get me added to the mod list if you like
<elky> you get to do stuff like mail rt@u.c and request stuff like that now that you're the grand poobah
<pleia2> cool, a fellow from a loco left me a message asking how we did our contest
 * pleia2 told him to drop by here
<pleia2> and gave him the basics
<pleia2> we are inspiring others in the community \o/
<elky> w00t
<dholbach> good morning
<valorie> Mamarok: how are you doing?
<Mamarok> hi valorie :)
<valorie> :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<elky> yay nigelb!
<AlanBell> yay!
<nigelb> AlanBell: I think I'm in shock
<elky> :)
<elky> for those not there, he ended up with 2 of the board giving testimony and got unanimous +1
<valorie> high fives!
<nigelb> thanks valorie :)
<czajkowski> nigelb: well done
<nigelb> thanks czajkowski :)
<nigelb> I guess reading the logs of membership meetings helped
<akgraner> nhandler - thanks!  elky pleia2 I'll look into mailing list stuff today :-)
<elky> if you consider it borderline urgent, you could probably drop in to #canonical-sysadmin and mention the word "mailman" and head in the general direction of the whimpering
<akgraner> elky, I don't do whimpering well - but I have been known to whine upon occasion ;-P
<elky> well, /they/ are the ones whimpering
 * elky hands akgraner a strong coffee
<akgraner> I need an IV drip of strong coffee :-)
 * elky knows who'se going to be first in line for the 32oz starbucks frappes
<akgraner> you got it!  I'm already developing a habit for the large Caramel Coffee Frappes at McDonalds - drop the kids off at school - then zip through the drive through the back home to handle the day :-)
<MichelleQ> morning
<akgraner> MichelleQ, hey!
<MichelleQ> I am drastically undercaffenated this morning.  Gah.
<akgraner> MichelleQ, that is a serious issue - you gotta fix that at once
<MichelleQ> I'm headed to drop a child off for dance, and then to go get some caffeine.
<akgraner> :-)
<MichelleQ> need to figure out a way to sufficiently embarrass the hubs today.  It's his birthday!
<czajkowski> akgraner: boo
<akgraner> czajkowski, howdy :-)
<czajkowski> doody
<czajkowski> :)
<akgraner> :-P
<czajkowski> akgraner: I got 4+ hrs sleep, and cleared inbox so rather chuffed
 * akgraner hands czajkowski a box of smiles and sunshine ;-p
<dinda> geez, you folks are up early :)
<dinda> akgraner: nice interview with emmajane :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: we have spint also so am even happier
<czajkowski> dinda: it's 13:53 here :)
<dinda> czajkowski: I'm timezone impaired ;)
<czajkowski> dinda: aye happens me somes, and akgraner doesnt help it either with her being awake at all hours also
<dinda> czajkowski: I will be contacting you and a few others soon about beta testing the new desktop course
<akgraner> czajkowski, spint?  or did you mean pints  - I never know with you :-P
<akgraner> dinda, sweet!!!
<czajkowski> dinda: great I just upgraded at the weekend, looking forward to this now
<czajkowski> akgraner: spring
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> even worse than usual I know
 * czajkowski got a ton of NGO work done last night so that's what's  taken me so long 
<czajkowski> taking peoples emails and comments and putting them into headings in one document so I can go create paper jams/bugs
<akgraner> czajkowski, that is great! I am really excited seeing the progress on the NGO front from cycle to cycle - I wish I could do more that just offer encouragement but plate is too full - and besides you all have a handle on it :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: dont spread yerself thin
<czajkowski> tis all good
<czajkowski> I know when and where to find you should I need your help
<akgraner> czajkowski, nope "No" is fast becoming my new fav word and concept
<akgraner> Oh one of my talks got picked up the the Texas Linux Fest!!!  :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: I look at it this way, I can only do so much, if I take on more sure I can prolly swing it, but means other stuff won't get done as well
<akgraner> czajkowski, totally agree - so I just say - I want to help out but at this point in time I just cant take on any more, but check bag with me I think what you are doing is important (well if I think that it is).  that's my polite "no" these days
<czajkowski> wow
<czajkowski> :p
<akgraner> back not bag (but you know what I meant)
<czajkowski> of course
<elky> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Home <-- we can has bar announcing winners, whee
<akgraner> elky, loving the home page and you and pleia2 are rocking with the story wiki page - thanks!!
<czajkowski> akgraner: pics from the Skynet Ubuntu talk http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/370759
<akgraner> czajkowski, thanks!
<elky> For lols, a comment from a friend about the stories: "I like the idea of toilet graffiti playing a role in converting someone to Ubuntu."
<IdleOne> gives a new meaning to what brown can do for you
<IdleOne> </badjoke>
 * elky hits IdleOne over the head with an umbrella repeatedly
<IdleOne> hahaha
<elky> EWW!
<elky> New channel rule: no poo jokes, or you get smacked with an umbrella
<IdleOne> repeatedly in the head
<elky> YES!
<IdleOne> I wish career builder would stop sending me recommendations to jobs that have nothing to do with my work history
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-10
<akgraner> http://texaslinuxfest.org/talks/ - Gareth will be speaking as well!  Go Gareth!
<pleia2> exciting to see that linuxfest come together so nicely :)
<pleia2> I had lunch with the texas folks at UDS, a few were involved in planning then
<akgraner> pleia2, oh yeah you did - I was busy during lunch with the interviews so I only got to say "hi" to them
<pleia2> hooray for you speaking there :)
<pleia2> reminds me, my boss linked me to an article about ubuntu kernel development based on one of pete's talks the other day
<pleia2> I was like "yay I know pete graner!" ;)
<akgraner> the LWN one?
<pleia2> yep
<akgraner> brb clean install to lucid :-)
<pleia2> good luck!
<IdleOne> akgraner: do it right and upgrade
<IdleOne> only way to really get them bugs working properly :)
<nhandler> akgraner: Can you possibly upload the images in your email somewhere? Attachments on the fridge are broken
<pleia2> I can, hang on
<pleia2> nhandler: /srv/www.ubuntu-women.org/img/fridge/
<pleia2> er
<pleia2> http://ubuntu-women.org/img/fridge/
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1994
<nhandler> akgraner: ^^^
<pleia2> yay!
 * nhandler -> bed
<pleia2> night :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<elky> akgraner, wow, you went all press-releasey on us
<popey> oggcamp!
<popey> thats better :)
 * popey pokes czajkowski 
<czajkowski> popey: no hugs for you mister!
<akgraner_> dang it - I got home late this afternoon - which name did jono draw?  anyone know?
 * pleia2 has no idea
<maco2> ditto
<maco2> but i got python to do stuff without it or my head exploding! yay!
<pleia2> hooray! :)
<maco2> and now i have to go present it
<maco2> toodles
<elky> akgraner, he doesn't seem to have communicated, that I can see anyway...
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-11
 * pleia2 watches the ustream to find out ;)
<pleia2> luckily he's doing it first!
<pleia2> he even has a hat
<pleia2> Caterina Brigandi
<pleia2> oh right, link to the video is here: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/5337809
<akgraner> finally all backed up and up dated :-)
<akgraner> my machine is all growed up running lucid and I am LOVING the purple... I mean aubergine..yeah purple :-)
<MichelleQ> it's purple.  :P
<maco2> akgraner: if you want to say the same colour but sound american while doing it: eggplant
<akgraner> I <3 any shade purple...  When I was in the hotel business every suit I wore had something purple about it and all my pens, folders, postits, etc were purple....
<maco2> for me stuff tends to be either pink or red
<maco2> though ive started wearing brown the last couple years
<rww> my netbook is purple. lighter shade, though
<maco2> rww: lilac? lavender?
<akgraner> I just cleaned up my blog as well
<rww> maco2: dunno, I'm not good at colors :)
<rww> I'm running Xubuntu on Lucid right now. Not so much purple, but still awesome :)
<maco2> i just got a friend request on facebook. dont think i know the person, but based on his name... he could be a 3rd or 4th cousin
<maco2> (well his name and the location of his other family members on facebook, as i know my family passed through that area in the 1800s)
<rww> maco2: Dell claims it's "Passion Purple" :D
<maco2> rww: i see
<rww> http://i.dell.com/images/global/products/inspnnb/inspnnb_highlights/laptop-inspiron-10-design2-purple.jpg
 * MichelleQ wants a purple laptop
<elky> http://i.dell.com/images/ap/billboards/notebooks_enaudhs2.jpg <-- just WHY?
<maco2> im thiking dudes going "oooh sexy... hey, chicks dig nailpolish right? my wife'll love this!"
<MichelleQ> you know, that'd be neat looking *without* the nailpolish thing.
<MichelleQ> Gotta love corporate sponsorship tho.
<akgraner> hey  - I gotta admit  - I’m Not Really a Waitress is my FAV Opi color :-) http://en.community.dell.com/blogs/direct2dell/archive/2009/11/03/opi-colors-now-available-in-dell-design-studio-that-s-la-paz-itively-hot.aspx
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> marmite
<akgraner> elky, thanks for posting the winner of the drawing yesterday :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: are you going to mail the list with the update?
<pleia2> (I updated the wiki)
<akgraner> pleia2, yep, unless you want to - :-)
<pleia2> I can do it, just didn't want to step on toes if you had something drafted already
<akgraner> pleia2, no worries thanks
<pendulum_> Umm... Should the topic be changed since voting is closed? Maybe have a link to the announcement of winners instead?
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next meeting: TBD | "How I discovered Ubuntu" Winners! http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/InternationalWomensDay/HowIDiscoveredUbuntu
<pleia2> thanks pendulum_ :)
<pendulum_> You're welcome :)
<AlanBell> hi Pendulum  how are you now?
<Pendulum> tired
<Pendulum> still in some pain, but a lot less than I was
<Pendulum> not the most useful visit, but they've given me a few days worth of better pain release
<Pendulum> *relief
<AlanBell> progress at least
<Pendulum> yes
<Pendulum> although I'm pretty much now stuck in powerchair for a week as they don't want me using manual chair or crutches until I've seen the orthopaedist
<Pendulum> which isn't end of the world, just inconvenient around my flat
<maco2> uhhh
<maco2> people.canonical.com and launchpadlibrarian.net are both making my computer unhappy. is this just me?
<AlanBell> people.ubuntu.com works for me
<maco2> AlanBell: canonical, not ubuntu, i think
<maco2> i'm trying to use the rmadison coommand
<AlanBell> ah ok
 * AlanBell decides to read better next time
<akgraner> elky thank you's sent and info request sent for all entries and winners
<akgraner> I am fixing the labels in my email - oh this is time consuming but it has to be done :-/
<maco2> akgraner: hehe i was just rewriting gmail filters so that my launchpad bugmail would be more sanely sorted
<akgraner> yeah my listmail was no where near sane
<elky> akgraner, pleia2 thanks :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-12
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> good morning!
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-13
<wintellect> \o
<Pendulum> hi wintellect
<wintellect> :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-03-14
<akgraner>  The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly News is now available: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue184
<AlanBell> nice email from Mark
<IdleOne> yup
<akgraner> AlanBell, yep I thought so too
<pleia2> oh that is nice :)
<elky> oh crapola. sam posted anyway
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-07
<pleia2> woo, our theme is now selectable from the dropdown! no right column though, I'll look more in the morning
 * pleia2 sleep
<elky> oooh
 * elky clickies
<AlanBell> yay
<AlanBell> it needs some extra pages set up
<elky> yeah
<AlanBell> ok, added /Header and /Footer and associated attachments
<AlanBell> <<Include(Header)>> goes at the top <<Include(Footer)>> goes at the bottom
<AlanBell> and at the moment the header argues with the 100% wide stuff on the home page
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Profiles works fine
<AlanBell> as does http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuMembers
<elky> heh that's the image size, easily fixed
<AlanBell> some of these links need fixing http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Header
<AlanBell> wouldn't be surprised if some of these do too http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Footer
<pleia2> AlanBell: ah, great!
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-09
<MichelleQ> Sigh... seems like every time I turn around I'm missing meetings.  :-/  I'll miss tomorrow's too... Quinn's being sedated and going in for his annual EEG.
 * Pendulum hugs MichelleQ 
<MichelleQ> I think I've missed the last six.  :-(
<jledbetter> MichelleQ, I hope it goes well!
<MichelleQ> jledbetter: thanks.  We're hoping to get his meds straightened out
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-10
<valorie> oh, meeting tomorrow
<valorie> might be possible to attend!
<pleia2> jono: diversity meeting?
<jono> pleia2, I am currently stuck on a call, is there any chance you could run it for now
<jono> apologies
<jono> I should be done son
<jono> soon
<pleia2> busy at work at the moment, you can start when you return
<jono> who is here for the meeting?
<jledbetter> o/
<jledbetter> No worries about starting later though. Finishing up something real quick.
<jono> maybe we can reschedule it if there is a low turnout
<jledbetter> Works for me.
<AlanBell> o/
<jono> thanks, folks, I will reschedule, apologies
<hypatia> i'm around too
<pleia2> we have a regular team meeting in 50 minutes
 * pleia2 waves
<pleia2> meeting time :)
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 20:01. The chair is pleia2.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting?
<jledbetter> o/
<Pendulum> o/
<hypatia> woot meeting
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Natty Blueprints progress: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Natty Blueprints progress: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-project-goals
<pleia2> so we've made some updates to this this week
<pleia2> since Ada Lovelace day was pushed to October our plans around that for march shifted too
<pleia2> and with the UDS work I haven't had time to pitch in with any other competition or bloggathon ideas
<AlanBell> o/
<pleia2> so we deferred these items to next cycle
<jledbetter> pleia2, Didn't the blogging about UDS experience take that?
<pleia2> jledbetter: yeah
<pleia2> probably :)
<pleia2> "work to get new wiki theme approved and into the wiki" is now marked as INPROGRESS, we submitted a ticket a couple weeks back and worked with canonical sysadmins to get the theme installed (more on this later in the meeting)
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Natty Blueprints progress: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Natty Blueprints progress: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntu-women-mentor-partnerships
<pleia2> also progress here! I moved all the mentoring docs we reviewed at our last meeting to live
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Mentoring finally reflects reality :)
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Mentoring finally reflects reality :)
<pleia2> I still have "identify BT Mentors that would make good candidates to assist with Ubuntu Women mentoring - cprofitt / lyz" to do, I spoke briefly with cprofitt about this the other day but still need to schedule a time with him
<jledbetter> Great. I have my ideas but look forward to hearing what you two find too.
<pleia2> cool, we can use the help once things get rolling :)
<pleia2> I think that's pretty much for blueprints updates, unless others have any comments
<pleia2> [TOPIC] New Items: Wiki testing!
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  New Items: Wiki testing!
<pleia2> elky put this together this week once we got the wiki theme installed: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/NewWikiTheme
<pleia2> I'm not really taking a lead here, since this is still elky and AlanBell's domain - AlanBell any comments?
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> I think I will add some notes to that page as well
<pleia2> great
<AlanBell> so the way the new theme works is that the sidebar and footer are actually regular wiki pages
<AlanBell> so we can edit them \o/
<pleia2> \o/
<AlanBell> however this means we need to reference them on every page where we want them
<AlanBell> with <<Include(Header)>> at the top
<AlanBell> and can you guess what goes at the bottom?
<AlanBell> <<Include(Footer)>>
<pleia2> :)
<AlanBell> so pages like http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Profiles are fully dressed with sidebar and footer
<AlanBell> the home page is . . . that wasn't a good analogy was it?
<AlanBell> the home page has the footer, but nothing at the top
<pleia2> the home page will need some work as we're transforming it from our wiki to our main landing page
<AlanBell> yup
<pleia2> valorie helped with the wording which I put up here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Natty/Home
<pleia2> so we'll need to take those words and integrate them with our current Home page and get formatting sorted
<AlanBell> so pretty much all pages need the header and footer tags added, and checking that they look suitably awesome
<AlanBell> which will mean that they have a header table that sucks a bit in the default theme
<pleia2> AlanBell: thoughts on timing? Do we want to change the default before or after we make these changes?
<AlanBell> however, as soon as it is looking pretty good we can make it default
<AlanBell> not sure
<AlanBell> the footer is OK in both really
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> I'm sort of leaning toward changing the default first
<pleia2> since even w/o header and footer it doesn't look bad
<AlanBell> true
<AlanBell> it might be that on some pages we decide not to use the header (or use a different one)
 * pleia2 nods
<AlanBell> I think the theme is fundamentally working
<pleia2> yeah, me too
<AlanBell> you can still log on, get to things, edit pages, see the diffs etc
<pleia2> ok, I'll touch base with elky and see what her thoughts are and maybe we just go from there?
<AlanBell> I think we should probably ask more people to set their default theme
<pleia2> ok
<AlanBell> if there are no complaints by monday then ask for it to be turned on
<AlanBell> by default
<pleia2> alright, I'll round up some people in -women to help us test once you've made updates to http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/NewWikiTheme
 * pleia2 is on call this weekend, so should be around most of the weekend
<AlanBell> ok
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell :)
<pleia2> [TOPIC] Other, Announcements, etc
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Other, Announcements, etc
<pleia2> anyone else have anything before we wrap this meeting up?
<pleia2> quick reminder about http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS
<hypatia> nothing from me :/
<hypatia> i applied!
<pleia2> yay!
<pleia2> me too :)
<pleia2> sponsorship applications (http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/) close on the 29th, so be sure to get yours in before that
<pleia2> if you want someone to review your app text just ask (there are also email addresses on http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS who are volunteers to said they'd review apps)
<hypatia> i'm kinda annoyed it didn't let you review the app after saving it
<hypatia> :/
<hypatia> mine was a bit short :)
<pleia2> yeah, or send you a receipt with your text
<pleia2> I forget what I wrote in the past
<pleia2> ok, I think we're done then :)
<pleia2> thanks everyone!
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 20:33.
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/NewWikiTheme updated
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-11
<MichelleQ> how did the meeting go?
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20110310
<AlanBell> ooh strange things have happened in the minutes :)
<AlanBell> fixed, but I don't like the table of contents still
<MichelleQ> I'll get around to reading the logs when I'm slightly more caffeinated.  Sorry I couldn't be here.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-12
<elky> AlanBell, in regards to the edits you made to that page, I was going to have a separate area for the "how it works" stuff (didn't get aorund to doing it).
<elky> What we have now is going to completely not reach out to the people I intended the first version for, which is the people who are going to look at what you've written and get confused and flail and continue to not engage
<pleia2> elky: oh, sorry
<pleia2> I didn't realize what your vision for the page was :\
<elky> pleia2, it was for this purpose absolutely, but it was incomplete
<elky> we need both kinds of instructions, absolutely
<pleia2> we can just copy the edits to the new page, I was just trying to get things moving so we could switch to default soon
<elky> but every time I've put out a "please help with the wiki" there've been mails like "how do wikis work?!?"
<elky> pleia2, yes I know, appreciated
<pleia2> so we'll have one page for people who just want to view the new theme and give feedback, and one for people actually doing the actual header/footer/etc migration?
<elky> or both on the same page, the latter people will scroll, the former people wont
 * pleia2 nods
<elky> I'm absolutely positive we have talented programmers on the list who would be really useful if they could get up to speed with the collaborative tools that unis don't teach
<elky> and to be honest, wikis intimidate me a bit because I try to think past them
<AlanBell> oh OK
<AlanBell> do you want me to write something to answer the "how do wikis work?!?" question?
<elky> It'd be handy. In a non-syntax way.
<AlanBell> not sure how to avoid talking about syntax
<AlanBell> anyhow, I will have a think about that later
<elky> AlanBell, er, have *two* sections? Not everyone needs to be able to do every part of it. It'd be wonderful to have some people just looking at it going "this looks wrong"
<elky> and I'd like to have some instructions for them that won't scare them off by listing off "include this, use this special code"
<AlanBell> yes, I was thinking of a whole other page on how wikis work
<AlanBell> just needs to be introductory level but not patronising
<elky> Pendulum, he's creeping out the dude ops who noted him join there after being banned from offtopic days ago.
<Pendulum> wow
<Tm_T> even without those bans, he's creeping
<Tm_T> oh well, I'll continue my cleaning duties ->
<AlanBell> the help pages in the wiki are actually rather good
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/HelpForUsers and http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WikiCourse
<Tm_T> Crossposting, but, this discussion is raised again: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_talk:Jimbo_Wales#Female_editors_on_wikipedia_low
* AlanBell changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 14 April 2011 @ 20:00 UTC
<pleia2> AlanBell: thanks for posting the logs and updating the topic
<pleia2> I'm going to be out of town for the next meeting (an actual vacation in puerto rico!) so we'll need to find someone else to chair
<Pendulum> pleia2: I didn't know you were allowed proper holidays :P
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> as with everything I'm going because my boyfriend is attending a conference there sun-wednesday (free hotel in the carribean? I'm coming!!!)
<valorie> this page: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WikiCourse/14%20Text%20styles has "strongly" misspelled as "stronly" - twice
<valorie> I'd fix it, but it is immutable
<AlanBell> that would be a bug in moin
<AlanBell> those are all standard help pages
<valorie> hmmm
<AlanBell> http://moinmo.in/WikiCourse/14%20Text%20styles
<AlanBell> fixed upstream though
<AlanBell> and of course broken on w.u.c https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiCourse/14%20Text%20styles
<AlanBell> if they upgrade wiki.ubuntu.com it would be interesting to see if that gets fixed
<valorie> heh, I see a "fistname" too
<valorie> hopefully fixed in the next version
<AlanBell> what do you think of the help pages valorie?
<valorie> very good, nice and clear
<valorie> I need to look at the other
<valorie> of course I '
<valorie> ve been using MediaWiki
<valorie> so it's a bit different
<valorie> but good to learn them all
<pleia2> we were using tikiwiki at work for a while, I convinced my boss to switch to moin because switching between the two was making my brain hurt
<valorie> I think the Amarok wiki is still a third one
<valorie> and yes, it does make my brain work
<valorie> and hurt
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-03-13
<pleia2> so, I put in a request to remove us from ~ubuntu-font-beta-testing (it's blocking us for our switch back to an open team)
<pleia2> we'll see how it goes, I'll follow up more directly if I don't have success
<nhandler> pleia2: Did you try that script?
<pleia2> nhandler: I don't have all the right pythonstuffs installed for it, after 10 minutes I gave up
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-03-06
<Dolasilla> Cheri703, hi! :)
<Cheri703> hi
<Cheri703> how are you?
<Dolasilla> Cheri703, fine thanks :) you?
<Cheri703> really well!
<Dolasilla> :D
<Dolasilla> Did someone reply about the game?
<Cheri703> no >_< we need to work on that in the next few days if we're wanting to launch it friday :s
<Dolasilla> meh.. :/
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> Might need to just hold off another week or so because we have done NO announcements about it or anything :s
<Dolasilla> yes it would make sense to postpone, we actually did not advertise the event at all (sorry the latency, doing other stuff)
<Dolasilla> as for my email next week I will be off, so I cannot help much these days..
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-03-07
<melodie> hi
<melodie_> hello
<melodie_> what projects do Ubuntu women do and lead ?
<melodie_> is it ok to talk about a new ubuntu project here ?
<melodie_> going to linuxchix, perhaps more women to talk with... :/
<melodie_> gn
<pleia2> melodie_: our blog has some of our most recent stuff
<pleia2> doh
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-03-09
<pdurbin> should this channel be listed at http://geekfeminism.wikia.com/wiki/IRC ?
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-03-10
<melodie> hi everyone !
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-03-12
<belkinsa> Hey all.  Arch Women is having their meeting in less then 30 minutes (at 16 UTC) and we are planning to talk about doing a joint project between all of the Linux distro women's groups.  Come and join us.  Thanks.
<belkinsa> In ^^ #archlinux-women
